
Ask HN: Cheapish, hacker friendly cities? - jforjuancho
Hi all,<p>Young software engineer with a remote job wanting to see the &#x27;world&#x27;, what cities would you recommend?<p>Disposable income is around 3k USD per month.<p>Thanks
======
pieterhg
Here's some cities from my site that are $<2k USD per month (so you can save
some money), have fast internet >10mbps avg, and have many other remote
workers there now:

    
    
      1. Canggu
      2. Bangkok
      3. Phuket
      4. Chiang Mai
      5. Budapest
      6. Bucharest
      7. Hoi An
      8. Ho Chi Minh City
      9. Taipei
      10. Saint Petersburg
      11. Mexico City
      11. Kho Pha Ngan
      12. Krabi
    

[https://nomadlist.com/popular-affordable-cities-with-fast-
in...](https://nomadlist.com/popular-affordable-cities-with-fast-internet)

------
bgdkbtv
[http://nomadlist.com](http://nomadlist.com)

